# Titanfall 2 confirmed for PS4, PC and Xbox One



## Furious George (Mar 12, 2015)

So its officially confirmed that the sequel is now in development.

The team also expressed that they wished the first one had been released on both major consoles, but they were locked in a business deal. 



For anyone who cares.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 12, 2015)

Let's hope this one won't be just as dead on arrival


----------



## dream (Mar 13, 2015)

Ehhh.  Kinda lost all interest in this franchise pretty quickly.  Give me 64 player matches and I might be interested.  Give us mod tools and you might have a game worth buying.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Mar 13, 2015)

If they still do that that shitty Campaign Multilayer shit I'll pass


----------



## teddy (Mar 13, 2015)

And how about actually having some lore to flesh out the world a bit this time


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 13, 2015)

Make a cool single player campaign and we'll talk. Gameplay's fun and all but meh.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 13, 2015)

I quickly lost all interest in the first Titanfall, particularly due to the fact that it had no lore and that's a big part I take into consideration when buying a game. It's one of the biggest reasons I've lost all interest in Destiny as well. The multiplayer aspect was interesting, but it wasn't anything I haven't seen before.

Probably won't take any part in buying this one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> Ehhh.  Kinda lost all interest in this franchise pretty quickly.  Give me 64 player matches and I might be interested.  Give us mod tools and you might have a game worth buying.





Deathbringerpt said:


> Make a cool single player campaign and we'll talk. Gameplay's fun and all but meh.





ted. said:


> And how about actually having some lore to flesh out the world a bit this time





Minato Namikaze. said:


> If they still do that that shitty Campaign Multilayer shit I'll pass



Pretty much all of this


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 16, 2015)

Will get it on a Origin sale.

Just like I will with Titanfall...although that shit is dead from what I hear.


----------



## Simon (Mar 16, 2015)

Nah, played it on PC the other day after reading this thread, finding a match is pretty easy, just all the DLC shit is dead.

Tho now that all the Titanfall DLC is free forever, I imagine a lot of people are revisiting the game.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 28, 2016)

So, I bought it today. Loving it so far, although I'm still getting the hang of the traversal mechanics.


----------



## sworder (Oct 28, 2016)

I still dunno if I should get this or COD, gonna wait to see what my friends get

How's the MP so far? I hear the campaign is great


----------



## martryn (Oct 28, 2016)

Campaign is fantastic.  Reminds me a lot of Halo.  You're on a weird planet with crazy creatures and a bunch of futuristic guns, the levels are pretty linear, but large enough to be interesting and give you some options on how to proceed to objectives.  I think it tried to require platforming a bit too much instead of making it a more natural part of the game, but I'm having fun with the campaign through the first four levels.  A really cool time shift element is introduced on the level I just beat, which was neat.  You traveled through time and the map changes slightly, and the enemies are stuck in one time or another time.  I'm hoping the rest of the game keeps that mechanic, or comes back to it.

Multiplayer is meh.  But, then again, I was a HUGE fan of the original Titanfall multiplayer.  There are no game lobbies, so you're grouped with new players every match, which kills some of the community aspects of the game.  The game doesn't tell you how many deaths you have on a level, and it doesn't yet record statistics about win/loss percentage on maps, K/D, hours played, etc.  I don't know why it wouldn't do this.  You have a full range of customization options for your pilot, similar to CoD, but your titan  is limited to one of six varieties, with only small tweaks to their pre-set abilities.  Lots of weapons unlocked as you level, but no burn cards, which I liked from the first game.  The maps aren't the three lanes from CoD (I hate that map design), but they don't feel as open and explorable as the first Titanfall maps.  I can think of one map in particular where everything feels real cramped, and you can't really maneuver with your titan.

There are a lot of other things that bother me about the game.  I still prefer the first Titanfall.  I bought it on PC, so if anyone wants to group up sometime over the weekend, I go by NaileTrollard on Origin.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 29, 2016)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Butcher (Oct 30, 2016)

Never played the first Titanfall, but I am really enjoying Titanfall 2.

I mainly use the Stim pilot and Tone as my titan.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 30, 2016)

Are there enough PC players?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 8, 2016)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## dream (Nov 24, 2016)

Going to be giving this game a shot thanks to Angryjoe's review.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 24, 2016)

-20% promocode for TF2 - *TITAN20*


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 13, 2017)

Just bought it. Playing the campaign and loving it. Can't wait to try MP.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 20, 2017)

finally, a coop horde mode!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anago Hoshigaki (Jul 22, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> finally, a coop horde mode!



Well I know what I'm doing when I get back home...


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 28, 2017)

Damn, I only played one coop game and it's so much fun. I'm glad it's here to stay.


----------

